# Best Betta Pellets ???



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have read soooo many posts about feeding our Betta-Buddies, I am getting confused. :--?

I currently feed my guy TetraMin Plus (the one with shrimp) .... was a sample. He really loves this, but feeding him 'flakes' seems to make a mess in his tank. 

I want to try pellets, but don't know what brand has the correct-good ingredients for him.

"Sparkle" loves to eat :lol: .... I feed him in the morning and in the evening. I put some flakes (why do they make them soooo big) in my hand and crush them up a little bit. Then I drop some into his tank and watch until he eats them...then drop some more and watch him....and on and on....until he either swims off to another area or starts spitting them out....he must be full at that point.

I have been turning off the filter while I feed him to keep flakes from moving away from him and ending up in the substrate or on his silk plants. This seems to work well.

Sorry...I am rambling....back to the betta pellets.......

I am not sure how the pellet portions compare to flake food. I figure if he 'chomps-down' the whole pellet(s) as I drop them in, his tank will stay cleaner....Is this correct? I don't think he lets the flakes fall to the bottom to save as a snack when I am not looking :lol:

Any suggestions/reviews/etc. is appreciated since my flake-sample is almost empty.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets, New Life Spectrum Betta Formula, and Atison Betta Pro are Best. Don't get Hikari. They changed their Ingredients and now it's not good for Betta Fish. I'm getting New Life Spectrum Betta Formula for my Betta. Has good Ingredients and is the Only Good Brand I found on Ebay. Omega One is most common in Pet Stores I think.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I use Hikari new Betta Gold Baby. The micro pellets are perfect for betta's tiny mouths. Best of all it floats and does not cloud the water !!!!!! When I first got my betta Junior his color was a dull red and he was pretty active. But now his color is a vibrant red and he is very active. I think he needs meds to calm him down (Joking of course). I love to watch him jet around his tank. He's healthy, happy and getting plenty of exercise.


----------



## JagWired (May 28, 2012)

Hikari Betta Bio-Gold. Or anything Hikari, really.


----------



## kikitchi (May 19, 2012)

My fish absolutely love Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets! And they actually do make your Betta's colours more vibrant ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you Guys who have Hikari Pellets post your Ingredients? They changed the Ingredients, and now only the Old one is Best.


----------



## JagWired (May 28, 2012)

Fish meal, wheat flour, soybean meal, rice bran, gluten meal, starch, krill meal, wheat germ meal, brewers dried yeast, DHA oil, spirulina, dried seaweed meal, DL-methionine, garlic, astaxanthin, grape seed extract, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), inositol, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, vitamin A oil, thiamine mononitrate, pyroxine hydrochloride, niacin, menadione sodium bisulfate complex (source of vitamin K), folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, disodium phosphate, ferrous sulfate, magnesium sulfate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, cobalt sulfate, calcium iodate, red 3 (artificial color).

I'm guessing that's the new product... On the flipside, it's the only thing he's not gotten digestive issues from. As far as I've experienced, Fizz is a bit special, diet-wise.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's probably not best to feed him until he's full, he could end up very bloated, especially on flakes. 

This is why I like pellets. It's a more measured meal, and just a matter of estimating how many pellets per fish for the brand I have.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Aus said:


> It's probably not best to feed him until he's full, he could end up very bloated, especially on flakes.
> 
> This is why I like pellets. It's a more measured meal, and just a matter of estimating how many pellets per fish for the brand I have.


Aus....he never looks bloated....but I definitely don't want to overfeed him. That is one reason that I am interested in getting him pellets. It sure would be easier to determine how much he needs.

What's your take on pellet brands?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed mine NLS betta and Attison's Betta Pro for pellets.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

@ LebronTheBetta:

Shrimp meal, white fish meal, brewers' dried yeast, wheat flour, soybean meal, wheat-germ meal, carotene, protease, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), vitamin B12 supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, choline chloride, d-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K), inositol, para-aminobenzoic acid, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, salt, ferrous chloride, copper sulfate, cobalt sulfate, aluminum sulfate, magnesium sulfate.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I feed omega one floating tropical fish pellets. They are high quality and have the best ingredients label I've seen yet.


Ingredients:
Whole Salmon, Black Cod, Whole Heming, Seafood Mix(Including Krill, Shrimp and Octopus). Wheat Flour, Wheat Gluten, Soy Flour, Fresh Kelp, Lecithin, Astaxanthin, L-ascorbyl-2-poyphosphate (Vitamin C), Natural and Artificial Colors, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Acetate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin D3, Ethoxyquin, Natural Mixed Tocopherals and Rosemary Extract (A preservative).


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

JagWired said:


> Fish meal, wheat flour, soybean meal, rice bran, gluten meal, starch, krill meal, wheat germ meal, brewers dried yeast, DHA oil, spirulina, dried seaweed meal, DL-methionine, garlic, astaxanthin, grape seed extract, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), inositol, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, vitamin A oil, thiamine mononitrate, pyroxine hydrochloride, niacin, menadione sodium bisulfate complex (source of vitamin K), folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, disodium phosphate, ferrous sulfate, magnesium sulfate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, cobalt sulfate, calcium iodate, red 3 (artificial color).
> 
> I'm guessing that's the new product... On the flipside, it's the only thing he's not gotten digestive issues from. As far as I've experienced, Fizz is a bit special, diet-wise.


Nope, you've got the old blend. The new version has wheat flour as the first ingredient and MSG (monosodium glutamate, the allergy-causing stuff in cheap Chinese take-away food) listed right after the garlic.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Ever heard of this brand of food before?*

I'm using Ultracolor Community Fish Food. 

I have the 5oz container. The ingreddients are top notch and no wheat gluten. They had a betta specific food, but only about 5 people bought it, so it was discontinued. 

I forget who mentioned it in this forum, but wheat gluten is not a good ingredient, but I think all the fish food has gluten in it, except for this Ultracolor brand stuff.

Let me know what you guys think. I'll be adding this my bettas dinner menu a couple times a week. 

Here's the ingredient list. 

*Quality Ingredients Make The Difference
Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min) 56%, Crude Fat/Oil (min) 8.5%, Crude Fiber (max) 3%, Moisture (max) 10%

*Ingredients:*
Herring Meal, Kelp Meal, Squid Meal, Spiruliana, Garlic, Chlorella Algae, Yeast, Yeast Extract, Paprika Oleoresin, DL Methionine, Brewers Dried Yeast, Lecithin, L-Threonine, L-Tryptophan, Choline Chloride, Isoleucine, Marigold Extract, Betaine Anhydrous, LAscorbyl- 2-Polyphosphate (Source of Stabilized Vitamin C), Rosemary Extract, Mixed Tocopherols, Astaxanthin, Beta Carotene, Canthaxanthin, Inositol, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin), Niacinamide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K3), Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Selenium Yeast, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Bacillus Licheniformis, Bacillus Pumilus, Bacillus Coagulans, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Saccharomyces Cerevisiae.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Never heard of it. Let's see what other Betta-Lovers think ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Bettas need food specifically for them. If your food has wheat gluten, I don't suggest it. It's a cheap filler to boost protein from wheat extract.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I use the Hakari, micro pellets, have been since I got Sammy, and they float, and I love that reason, the NLS sink, and Omega one are good, and I think they float, so It depends on that..Yes the ingredients are better, in NLS..but unless your fish is a chaser, you will be doing a lot of cleanup, and then you don't know if the food that does sink is beeing eaten later, and that is overfeeding..Sammy and Sapphire both Love the Hakari Gold, micro pellets, they are very tiny..and easy to feed


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I feed mine NLS betta and Attison's Betta Pro for pellets.


 Where do you find the "Attison's" ? I never heard of those ones!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

My omega one betta buffet pellets say floating but don't float.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Here's a link to that Ultracolor Community Fish food. http://www.prettybird.com/fish.htm


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Misty... the only time I will feed flakes to a Betta is because there are other fish in the tank that NEED to eat. I noticed when you feed betta's flake food, they eat half of it and spit the rest out like cookie monster when he eats cookies. Best analogy I could think of. If you don't have any fish in the tank to clean up the mess, those flake bits will mess up your water BAD.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Isn't Attison's betta formula discontinued now? I thought they were bought up by a different company and that particular line of food was scrapped?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MSG said:


> Here's a link to that Ultracolor Community Fish food. http://www.prettybird.com/fish.htm


I just looked at it, but it doesn't say Flake, or Pellet?Which one is it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Addison's betta pro is only available through the IBC. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

If that is the case and it's only available to IBC community, how much is a container?

I just assumed people who are still using the stuff, stockpiled it after they heard the news it was definitely going to be discontinued.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

New life spectrum does not contain wheat gluten.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 to NLS! Mine floats for some reason.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> +1 to NLS! Mine floats for some reason.


Yeah mine floats just fine too.... I did an experiment yesterday with a cup of dechlorinated water...I dropped a couple pellets in and waited. They floated, and floated, and floated. After about a minute I figured that's all the time you need for a pellet to float, so then I pushed down on them with my finger and THEN they sank. So they pretty much float like any pellet...


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I am using betta bio gold and my betta love's them, i don't know if they are the best as this is my first betta fish and this is the only food that i have tried so far.Like others have said it floats and does not seem to cloud up his tank and he loves them .The package has a unique design so you have to pay atenttion when using it or you will drop in a whole mess of pellets in by accident as i did the first time and had hurry and get as much as i could out of his tank before he ate them all.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

914joe said:


> I am using betta bio gold and my betta love's them, i don't know if they are the best as this is my first betta fish and this is the only food that i have tried so far.Like others have said it floats and does not seem to cloud up his tank and he loves them .The package has a unique design so you have to pay atenttion when using it or you will drop in a whole mess of pellets in by accident as i did the first time and had hurry and get as much as i could out of his tank before he ate them all.


Yup..I tried to use that lil built in tube of sorts..and nothing came out then just angled it a lil to the side..and I couldnt stop it..but I did it in my hand in case that happpened..so now I take them all out and have them in a lil container..and feed with my fingers..or on my finger..so I can see exactly what they are consuming


----------



## kx20 (Jul 23, 2012)

I feed my little guy Aquoen betta pellets. It comes in an easy to open bottle, it helps to brighten their colors, it gives them vital nutrients, it supports their immune system, they're the perfect size for a bettas mouths and its all natural!! Phil loves them but make sure u soak them in water for a few minutes so they're easier to chew.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

kx20 said:


> I feed my little guy Aquoen betta pellets. It comes in an easy to open bottle, it helps to brighten their colors, it gives them vital nutrients, it supports their immune system, they're the perfect size for a bettas mouths and its all natural!! Phil loves them but make sure u soak them in water for a few minutes so they're easier to chew.


No offense, but aqueous isn't that great of a food. Whole fish meal (lower quality parts of fish) is 1 st ingredient, then comes to wheat, and fillers. That being said, it's definitely not the WORST food available. 
I wouldn't reccomend soaking the pellets, soaking them removes some of the nutrients.


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

For curiosity's sake, what is so bad about the wheat filler in the Hikari? I've been feeding it and haven't noticed any issues, but if there is a problem with it, I'd be more than willing to switch. Can the wheat filler hurt your Betta? Is there something better to look for?


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I feed New Life Spectrum for Bettas. 
They float for a minute or two but I hand feed one pellet at a time so I know no food left uneaten.


----------



## kx20 (Jul 23, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> No offense, but aqueous isn't that great of a food. Whole fish meal (lower quality parts of fish) is 1 st ingredient, then comes to wheat, and fillers. That being said, it's definitely not the WORST food available.
> I wouldn't reccomend soaking the pellets, soaking them removes some of the nutrients.


K thx for telling me lol i don' t soak my pellets because its more convenient for me lol ive just heard from people tht it just makes it easier for them to chew it because my betta chews it then spits some out and eats it again XD lol its gross. He likes aquoen though lol so i don't think im gonna switch but i'll tell other people


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

BettaBuddy123 said:


> For curiosity's sake, what is so bad about the wheat filler in the Hikari? I've been feeding it and haven't noticed any issues, but if there is a problem with it, I'd be more than willing to switch. Can the wheat filler hurt your Betta? Is there something better to look for?


It's a cheap filler from wheat. It's a bad source to get protein. New Life doesn't have it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

kx20 said:


> K thx for telling me lol i don' t soak my pellets because its more convenient for me lol ive just heard from people tht it just makes it easier for them to chew it because my betta chews it then spits some out and eats it again XD lol its gross. He likes aquoen though lol so i don't think im gonna switch but i'll tell other people


Haha np


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

Personally, Hikari has kicked major azz for me. They're small enough for mine and he loves them. Only drawback is they do have a strong fish odor.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

craiger75 said:


> Personally, Hikari has kicked major azz for me. They're small enough for mine and he loves them. Only drawback is they do have a strong fish odor.


Haha speaking of smelly... How about NLS pellets? HOLY CARP. I want to puke every time I open them... Goes to show they're high protein


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Haha speaking of smelly... How about NLS pellets? HOLY CARP. I want to puke every time I open them... Goes to show they're high protein


HA! Yeah, I didn't notice it at first and when I did I thought it was coming from the tank ... I was like "now wtf?!"


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

MsGita said:


> I feed New Life Spectrum for Bettas.
> They float for a minute or two but I hand feed one pellet at a time so I know no food left uneaten.


Just wanted to let you know the betta in your avatar is a ringer for mine ... are they related?!


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

craiger75 said:


> Just wanted to let you know the betta in your avatar is a ringer for mine ... are they related?!


Perhaps, does yours like to attack fingers like mine does? lol



Side note...Lebron had mentioned in an earlier post that Hikari had changed their ingredients. Today I received a shipment of Hikari Goldfish pellets and I checked the listed ingredients and they too had changed. All the ingredients are crap, nothing but cheap fillers. So if use Hikari for any type of fish beware. How did a quality company go down hill so fast? Such a shame.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

lelei said:


> Where do you find the "Attison's" ? I never heard of those ones!


 I buy Attisons off of the International Betta Congress site. You don't have to be a member to buy from them.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

And for those learning about reading the ingredients labels on your betta's food... Take a look at the other food you feed your pets as well.

You don't want to see by products, wheat, corn, soy, rice, and "meat meal" is less desirable(although meal is betta than by product)
You want the first ingredients to be meat (ex: chicken, beef, etc) 

Don't fee anything fish-based, it is too high in salt and mercury. 
Good brands for dogs/cat's are wellness, blue buffalo, innova.

http://www.catinfo.org - best cat nutrition website ever!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> And for those learning about reading the ingredients labels on your betta's food... Take a look at the other food you feed your pets as well.
> 
> You don't want to see by products, wheat, corn, soy, rice, and "meat meal" is less desirable(although meal is betta than by product)
> You want the first ingredients to be meat (ex: chicken, beef, etc)
> ...


True about the wheat and corn and all that, but actually you DO want a meat meal to be the first ingredient, but ONLY if it is a specified meat (such as "chicken meal" or "herring meal"). You don't want generic meals like "fish meal" or " poultry meal" because that is just a hodge podge of left over animal parts. 

Whole meats are not a bad product, but after cooking, they loose about 80% of their weight because they are mostly water. So it may look like a lot when it's at the top of the ingredients list, but after the food is cooked there is really only a fraction of the ingredient left, so it's actually further down the ingredients list than you might think.

EDIT: though I must add, for wet canned foods, whole meats are better


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Perhaps, does yours like to attack fingers like mine does? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Side note...Lebron had mentioned in an earlier post that Hikari had changed their ingredients. Today I received a shipment of Hikari Goldfish pellets and I checked the listed ingredients and they too had changed. All the ingredients are crap, nothing but cheap fillers. So if use Hikari for any type of fish beware. How did a quality company go down hill so fast? Such a shame.


Nah, he just likes to say "hello." If my fingers get too close he swims off. 

Hmmm, I just got my new bag of Bio-Gold, so I'll have to keep an eye on the next batch. That is unfortunate, although I have bottles of food he's barely touched yet - lol.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> True about the wheat and corn and all that, but actually you DO want a meat meal to be the first ingredient, but ONLY if it is a specified meat (such as "chicken meal" or "herring meal"). You don't want generic meals like "fish meal" or " poultry meal" because that is just a hodge podge of left over animal parts.
> 
> Whole meats are not a bad product, but after cooking, they loose about 80% of their weight because they are mostly water. So it may look like a lot when it's at the top of the ingredients list, but after the food is cooked there is really only a fraction of the ingredient left, so it's actually further down the ingredients list than you might think.
> 
> EDIT: though I must add, for wet canned foods, whole meats are better


This is true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

TTB, 

Thank for the info about the odor of NLS, I'm not going to buy any NOW. 

I usually pour the pellets in the palm of my hand then I swat them into the tank. Then wash my hands, & make me some food. 

So far, I've come across 2 types of really horrible smelling fish foods in the past and I try to feed the tetras a HUGE capful so I can be done with it. 

Aquaculture Betta Pellets (I didn't buy this)
Tetra vitamin coated freeze dried flies. (I did buy this.)

They both smell equally awful.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MSG said:


> TTB,
> 
> Thank for the info about the odor of NLS, I'm not going to buy any NOW.
> 
> ...


LOL I think it's because the NLS is just so rich that it smells AWFUL. lol. My second choice in betta food, omega one, doesn't have a bad smell. I really only smell it if i TRY to smell it, where as NLS smacks you in the face with... That smell. As soon as you open it up. xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> LOL I think it's because the NLS is just so rich that it smells AWFUL. lol. My second choice in betta food, omega one, doesn't have a bad smell. I really only smell it if i TRY to smell it, where as NLS smacks you in the face with... That smell. As soon as you open it up. xD


 
But is it enticing to the fish..we may not like it, but they do, If the ingredients are quality..it's aroma would definately be stronger...I would beleive:| Does it smell like fish?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It smells like fish food, that's for sure... Lebron eats it and he will gladly jump for it. O.O


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> But is it enticing to the fish..we may not like it, but they do, If the ingredients are quality..it's aroma would definately be stronger...I would beleive:| Does it smell like fish?


You have a good point. Yes it's a very strong, like "I just walked into a fish market" smell. Very strong xD


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok well glad I read this thread, I have been using Hikari for years now, it was always the best, i had NO IDEA they changed the ingredients!! And IBC is sold out of Atison's betta Pro, so is it true that this is discontinued?


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

My Tommy has been doing much better ever since I switched him from cheap-o Tetra Betta pellets to Omega One Betta Buffet pellets. His fins are growing back and looking very healthy (they were previously damaged from tail biting), his colors are more vibrant, HE is more vibrant and lively, and he hasn't been constipated! Hence, I highly recommend Omega One Betta Buffet pellets!!


----------



## emaleeluna (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok, I have a comment, a complaint and a question. hahaha I ordered Hikari Betta Bio-Gold online and ended up paying $11.95 for them after shipping. I've only had my boy, Handsome Bob for about 6 weeks and this was the first pellet he'd ever actually eaten. The first kind I bought him was huge and the poor man couldn't even get it in his mouth. Anyway, sorry, he loved, loved, LOVED these pellets, however, my huge 116 lb 4 legged boy, Murphy the Walker Hound decided that he was hungry the other night. Somehow, he opened the cap, I had transferred them into another fish food container with a child proof cap, apparently not dog proofed, and he had himself a little snack. So, I didn't want to buy them online again for $12 and Bob needed food, so I ran down to Walmart, they didn't have those but had BettaMin Micro pellets so I bought those. First of all, nothing micro about them and now he just will not eat. I tried bloodworms, which was all I could get him to eat in the first place, after the initial BettaMin flakes, he won't even go near them now. I tried brine shrimp, he scoffs at me. So, what do I do? I guess I pay $12 to have the Hikari Betta Bio-Gold shipped out here to the middle of now where! Any ideas? And my comment to Misty is if you can get the Hikari Betta Bio-Gold, definitely get those, if not, then I would definitely switch to a pellet of some type. His tank is gorgeous when he eats pellets, after flakes or brine shrimp, not so much. Good Luck. I hope you wake up to tons of bubblenests every morning like I do.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The Bio-Gold changed their pellets and now it's really low quality... It's filled with cheap fillers and wheat gluten. New Life Spectrum doesn't have much cheap fillies, and actually doesn't have wheat gluten. I got my NLS for like $10 including shipping. It has high-quality ingredients, but it's semi-floating and smells like crap! Not really, but you get the point. My NLS floats for some epic reason, and me and my Betta are some satisfied customers!


----------



## emaleeluna (Jul 5, 2012)

@LeBron:
Thanks for letting everyone know about the ingredient change. I'll try NLS and see if his little picky butt will eat those.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your welcome. Hope he eats the NLS. You don't want to waste money!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

choob99 said:


> Ok well glad I read this thread, I have been using Hikari for years now, it was always the best, i had NO IDEA they changed the ingredients!! And IBC is sold out of Atison's betta Pro, so is it true that this is discontinued?


IBC is the only place Stateside that you can find Atison's Pro, so if they're out of stock, that may be the end of it. It's still in distribution for the EU, though, so if you know someone in the UK or Europe, they can post it to you. There's also a few eBay sellers stocking it in the UK who ship internationally.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Well, Bettas need food specifically for them. If your food has wheat gluten, I don't suggest it. It's a cheap filler to boost protein from wheat extract.


I agree- I don't know as much about fish but I know that for human or dog or cat food, these ingredients are crap and not good for anyone:

Soy anything (genetically modified Monsanto crap, government subsidized junk and bad for hormones of people, I'm sure fish don't eat GMO soy in their normal environments either)

Wheat Gluten 

Flour

I am no fish expert but when I see these 3 ingredients (oh, and Corn anything also) I don't buy it. Those 4 things are junk and not nutritious.


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

So when buying food, what are things to look for? What ingredients make a food good?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BettaBuddy123 said:


> So when buying food, what are things to look for? What ingredients make a food good?


You want the first ingredients to be protein. Like meat type things. Some examples would be whole salmon, halibut, shrimp, etc. You don't want a food that has wheat/flour as the first ingredient(s).


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

So Omega One pellets or NLS are the best? are the Omega One flakes any good? I've been feeding mine TetraBetta pellets since It's all I have right now but the first ingredient is wheat meal  I'll definitely look for either of those!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

peaches3221 said:


> So Omega One pellets or NLS are the best? are the Omega One flakes any good? I've been feeding mine TetraBetta pellets since It's all I have right now but the first ingredient is wheat meal  I'll definitely look for either of those!


Yepp, the best I've seen at least. I don't like feeding flakes because it is hard to portion control, so they can easily get bloated and also flakes make a mess. I'd recommend the pellets.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

NLS is better. Omega One has wheat gluten. The flakes have a lot of protein but it might be from cheap fillers :/ Don't worry, I fed Lebron TetraBetta, too. I decided to get him NLS, and he's willing to jump for them more than bloodworms! He's a satisfied Betta.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

ah I see, I'll go with pellets then.  As for NLS, where do I find that? My petco has NLS but not the betta one :|


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

eBay or Amazon has them. I bought mine from eBay.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Has anybody tried mini pellets from Sakura? They sound interesting.


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

What about fish meal as a first ingredient? Is that a good protein source?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BettaBuddy123 said:


> What about fish meal as a first ingredient? Is that a good protein source?


As mentioned earlier you Want the "meal" to be a specfic type of fish. Fish meal is the gross leftover parts of a fish. You want "salmon meal" or something like that, not something general like "fish meal"


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

NLS all the way..Perseus loves it and he will jump for these pellets too ! Perseus tested Perseus approved...lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> NLS all the way..Perseus loves it and he will jump for these pellets too ! Perseus tested Perseus approved...lol


Awes perseus  He's such a cutie :-D


----------



## emaleeluna (Jul 5, 2012)

How did you teach him to jump? Would love to teach my Handsome Bob! My husband doesn't believe that I taught him to flare at my finger. There was a video posted on youtube from someone who sponsors this website and he learned in like an hour. I think he's a smart boy. Great name for yours, btw.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

emaleeluna said:


> How did you teach him to jump? Would love to teach my Handsome Bob! My husband doesn't believe that I taught him to flare at my finger. There was a video posted on youtube from someone who sponsors this website and he learned in like an hour. I think he's a smart boy. Great name for yours, btw.


They just jump. If you have a food that he really likes, they jump. ^^ Most of the time, I'm afraid of doing it. I just don't want to get bit.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> They just jump. If you have a food that he really likes, they jump. ^^ Most of the time, I'm afraid of doing it. I just don't want to get bit.


lol! My betta has tried to eat my finger before! Even though it felt like a light little tap, I jumped back hahaha...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> lol! My betta has tried to eat my finger before! Even though it felt like a light little tap, I jumped back hahaha...


Even if it hardly hurts, I don't wanna try. O_O I guess I'll dare myself to do it...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

It doesn't hurt the slightest bit! It just feels like he bumped into you...It's hilarious how feisty they are :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha I'll try that tomorrow. Possibly.  They really are feisty. Mine jumped right before I dropped his pellet. Lol


----------

